

Melange: Creating a ``Functional'' Internet (PDF) - jamii
http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.64.1016&rep=rep1&type=pdf

======
jamii
This is from the same team that recently released Mirage. More related work at
<http://anil.recoil.org/projects/>

